

Place Cage - Nicholas Cage Placeholder Images - michaeltomko
http://www.placecage.com/

======
hiharryhere
Awesome. I use Bill Murray for all my placeholders. Gonna start using this,
but Place Bill would make my day.

~~~
davecowart
That's a great idea. Still need to find more images, but here you go:
<http://www.fillmurray.com/>

